# Video of Lako eating Raw for the first time.



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

Today is the day of the big switch!

Lako got his last kibble meal yesterday, and here are the results of this morning's first raw feeding.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDe2aX0Y-oA

I think he likes it!


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

The first piece, he was like "wtf am I supposed to do with this?!"


----------



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

ApselBear said:


> The first piece, he was like "wtf am I supposed to do with this?!"


 Probably ! he got the hang of it pretty fast though.

The crunching gives me the shivers. I guess i'll just have to get used to it.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Lako is gorgeous by the way.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Awesome! Loka is so handsome! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

" ewhhh, don't bring it to me".....LOL

How nice of your pooch to give you the first piece of his wonderful meal.

The " crunching " is good !!! Hopefully, you always hear him grinding it up.....he's a good chewer.

If you should care....please let us know any changes you might notice once Lako has been on a raw diet for a while..

Good job taking the "leap" !!

SuperG


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats on going to raw. Lako is gorgeous. Where did you get him? I remember Jerry Lee's first meal of raw. He just looked at me with this face that said "what am I supposed to do with this". LOL he just licked his chicken but figured it out after a few minutes.


----------



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

SuperG said:


> " ewhhh, don't bring it to me".....LOL
> 
> How nice of your pooch to give you the first piece of his wonderful meal.
> 
> ...


I took a bunch of "Before" photos last night, to keep track of the changes in him. 

Even now he looks 110 times better than when we first got him 2 months ago. He was left in a fenced back yard all day and night and stank to high heaven! And he was only being fed once a day, Ol' Roy kibble....complete garbage!

We switched him to Fromm kibble, and started adding Omega 3 capsules every day. With just that switch, his fur became so soft and he stopped sheding in huge clumps.

Here he is the first week we had him. It's not the best picture ever, but you can see all the matting and clumps of fur on him.



Here are the before pics from last night. Taken in natural light, cloudy day, no flash. Current weight is 72lbs


----------



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

kbella999 said:


> Congrats on going to raw. Lako is gorgeous. Where did you get him? I remember Jerry Lee's first meal of raw. He just looked at me with this face that said "what am I supposed to do with this". LOL he just licked his chicken but figured it out after a few minutes.


We got him from an acquaintance of ours. He was on his way to the pound with him, when he remembered that we used to have a GSD. So he swung by our house and asked if we would take him.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

He is SOOOOOOOO beautiful!! I love that he brought one over to eat right in front of you.. bahaha. Super cute video!!


----------



## Chels (May 17, 2014)

He's so handsome!


----------



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

Here are some pics after 2 weeks of being on raw.

Not much of a change yet, other than no more doggie breath and his coat is starting to get soft. How long until he completely blows it out?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He looks great! Coat will not blow out, but it will get better, getting soft is a sign of nourishment. He is not so ribby anymore and I see darker color.
I'll bet his teeth are clean now, too. Definitely add Feedsentials and some coconut oil. Blueberries, egg, maybe a spoon of pure canned pumpkin (not the pie filling.)

That first meal was all chicken necks? what are you feeding?

http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/FEED-SENTIALS.html


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

PoukieBear said:


> We got him from an acquaintance of ours. He was on his way to the pound with him, when he remembered that we used to have a GSD. So he swung by our house and asked if we would take him.


----------



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> He looks great! Coat will not blow out, but it will get better, getting soft is a sign of nourishment. He is not so ribby anymore and I see darker color.
> I'll bet his teeth are clean now, too. Definitely add Feedsentials and some coconut oil. Blueberries, egg, maybe a spoon of pure canned pumpkin (not the pie filling.)
> 
> That first meal was all chicken necks? what are you feeding?
> ...


Yes, his first meal was all chicken necks. I alternated between chicken necks and chicken backs, and slowly added in a spoonful at a time the pre-made food that I will be feeding him.

Raw Dog Feed | Blending raw meat diets for dogs | Environmentally sound and healthy for your dog! | Located near Kingston, Ontario in Battersea

Since I have the pre-made, I did things a little differently. Instead of adding in a new protein every few weeks and let the dog adjust, I simply added in small amounts of the pre-made until he was used to it. He now gets 2 pounds of the premade, along with some chicken necks and backs that I still have in my freezer. 

He's getting about 3 pounds a day until he puts on some needed weight.



Sunflowers said:


>


I know! but.....the dog does have issues. He's VERY dog aggressive and is very leery of strangers.

With 4 small kids all under the age of 7, our friend wasn't able to give him the training and socializing he needed to overcome his issues.


----------

